# start



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i have had piranahs for quite some time now and i was wondering how to breed them....start from the bigging---is there a certain size that they should be??

thanks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

A good 6''

there is only so much you can do, there is a lot of luck involved. I would suggest trying to keeping your P's happy, and be patient.

Some pre spawning behaviour you can look out for is, one ore two hanging out in one particular spot, and guarding it. Two fish swimming side by side, and doing a little dance, increased aggression, and blowing in the gravel.

Good luck


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

the information given in the breeding section is quite comprehensive and should help all your intial querries. Once you read them if you have anything that you need to clarify or don't understand please feel free to ask.

Hope this will point you in the correct direction. Just FYI I am currently in the process of taking care of my fry that are about two weeks old. and have posted a detailed account of what is going on.


----------

